# 6 Lies The Tobacco Industry Wants You To Believe About Eliquid



## Alex (26/11/14)

The tobacco industry has a huge vested interest in holding back the adoption of e-cigarettes as long as they can and they’ll say anything to further this aim. Here are some of the lies the tobacco industry wants you to believe:


*What exactly is in Eliquid is completely unknown*
This “fact” is completely untrue. All Eliquids being sold have 4 major ingredients, PG, VG, nicotine, and flavoring. PG and VG is used as a base making up a bulk of the Eliquid, both of which are found in everyday foods and medical grade equipment. Nicotine is pharmaceutical grade and not “extracted” from tobacco, as some people want you to believe. The flavorings used are also food grade flavorings often used in candy and bakery sweets. Eliquid are also mixed in a lab setting where contamination is limited with proper lab grade gear; whereas hand wrapped cigars have the sweat of factory workers mixed in with every puff.
*Eliquid has concentrated nicotine, thus poisonous*
Ever since that article comparing Eliquid to a “barrel of poison” came out, this has been a huge topic of interest in the news/media. First of all a lethal dose of nicotine is between 500mg to 1,000mg for an adult. No vendor sells that high of a concentration. Furthermore for those unfortunate enough to suffer nicotine poisoning, the symptoms are very mild. Some dizziness, bloating/upset stomach, headaches, and at worst vomiting for extreme cases. But to be completely honest most vapers don’t use high concentrations of nicotine. Some pack a day smokers may start off at a higher concentration, but most day to day and veterans use 3mg per ml to 12mg per ml in a bottle; a bottle, which lasts them for days, if not weeks.
*No studies have been done relating to Eliquid*
This is just not a true statement; the FDA has confirmed that it is pouring millions of dollars into Eliquid and E-Cig research over the next few years. Furthermore many independent studies have also been done, all of which showed positive signs when compared to tobacco cigarettes.
*Sweet flavorings are attracting underage children*
Kids will be kids, if they want to get their hands on it they will one way or another. However no vendor will sell to a minor in store whether the law prohibits them or not, that’s right they’re turning down the business of minors. In fact most stores I know won’t even allow kids in the stores even accompanied with a parent. Many vendors are very strict with this rule.
*Eliquid is just as dangerous if not worse than cigarettes*
Not true in the slightest, several studies have concluded that cigarettes have far more chemicals that can cause real harm than Eliquid does. The substances that both do have, Eliquid had a much lower percentage. In fact people who started smoking feel a reduction in lung function within the first few years, whereas vapers who have been vaping for half a decade have noticed improved lung function when switching from tobacco cigarettes.
*Eliquid can never give you the same flavor and feel as a real cigarette; it won’t help you quit smoking*
They may be right with the flavor and feel part of this argument. Because Eliquid tastes and feels better! To be fair, most people would prefer filling their lungs with a sweet fruit flavor than a tobacco flavor any day. Furthermore some of the more advanced E-Cigs can produce more flavor and vapor than a cigarette ever could. In fact there are many people every day celebrating their one or two year smoke free ever since they took up E-Cigs.
source: available here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

Alex said:


> The tobacco industry has a huge vested interest in holding back the adoption of e-cigarettes as long as they can and they’ll say anything to further this aim. Here are some of the lies the tobacco industry wants you to believe:
> 
> 
> *What exactly is in Eliquid is a completely unknown*
> ...




very well structured write up. and hits the nail right on the head.
nice find as always

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/11/14)

Alex said:


> The tobacco industry has a huge vested interest in holding back the adoption of e-cigarettes as long as they can and they’ll say anything to further this aim. Here are some of the lies the tobacco industry wants you to believe:
> 
> 
> *What exactly is in Eliquid is a completely unknown*
> ...


Awesome thanks for posting this, I'm putting it in a mail to circulate around the office right now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (26/11/14)

Nicely put


----------



## kimbo (26/11/14)

shared on FB


----------

